
Why the United States have the best hackers. T or F - vjoshi
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2984927/security/american-ingenuity-why-the-united-states-has-the-best-hackers.html
======
dang
Please don't use HN titles to editorialize or add your own commentary to a
story. Instead, the guidelines ask you to use the original title unless it is
misleading or linkbait. If you want to comment on the story, please do so in
the thread like everyone else.

------
vjoshi
Sure, I felt the article was very interesting, but was advised the title could
be offensive. Fair enough

